# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Held hostage on Orient Beach - this doesn't sound good . . . .

## JEK

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/opinio...MCQCg.facebook


Screen Shot 2016-03-10 at 5.18.38 PM.jpg

Dear Editor,
I am a long time vacationer to St. Martin. My wife and I are on our 27th visit to the Island spanning 39 years. We are currently being held against our will at Orient Beach by a lawless mob due to the blockade of the road heading in both directions. Neighbors missed their planes, friends could not get back to the Dutch side for medicine, and tourists were unable to travel to activities and reservations. Local shops were closed as their employees could not get to work.
Protestors, regardless of the merit of their cause, have decided that they can shut down ingress and egress to the Orient Beach community and effectively hold thousands of people hostage. And the worst part is that the government on the French side has had the gendarmes stand down, and let the mobs rule. I have always had great respect for the gendarmes, but now I know they are responsive to politics and do not protect visitors entrusted to their protection.
When a government loses the ability to protect visitors who are the major contributors to the economy and are visiting legally; it is time to question whether French St. Martin has a modern government or is a third world country with protesters who are immune from the law. Evidently, the protesters have the right to close roads and insult tourists who want to pass. This is not exactly the "Friendly Island."
While this is happening on the French side, it impacts the Dutch side as well. We and many of our friends stay on both sides of the island. We have previously enjoyed two countries and cultures, with open boarders and free access to beaches, restaurants and tourist attractions.
St. Martin has developed the reputation as being increasingly unconcerned about the lifeblood of their economy, the tourism industry. While I have watched real estate litigation and the loss of investment in vacation property; experienced the routine loss of electricity and water, I have now experienced the loss of my freedom. It has really made me think whether or not this Island has really become a modern country.
Media reports indicate that the blockades will be reinstituted today. Maybe the United States State Department needs to put out a travelers advisory for St. Martin, "Visitors to the Island should be prepared to lose their freedom and be held captive by protestors, the government will do nothing to protect them. Visitors should proceed at their own risk."
Paul Burgdorf
New York

----------


## JEK

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...fb_ref=Default

----------


## andynap

There are 3 businesses on Orient Beach that are protesting the rents they are paying the government. They have been trying to get the gov to meet with them to lower the rents for a long time to no avail. This was the last ditch effort.

----------


## KevinS

Gendarme riot squad, fires started, rocks thrown, tear gas.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> There are 3 businesses on Orient Beach that are protesting the rents they are paying the government. They have been trying to get the gov to meet with them to lower the rents for a long time to no avail. This was the last ditch effort.



Thanks for the information.  Someone must have had information about whether the cruise ship visitors were trying to make it to Orient Beach though.

Or maybe the point was to prevent all tourist activity.

Seems like the roads should not have been blocked though, for other safety reasons.

----------


## KevinS

https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...-by-protestors

----------


## jcmc

> https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...-by-protestors



what a shame to see this, which seems to be a continuation of where st martin has been headed for some time. we spent many a week there and felt absolutely safe. the people always were very nice to us and we liked being there. unfortunately that was then (10 years ago) and this is now. i will pray that they develop a solution and stop all this senseless nonsense
 rent amounts are NO excuse for this kind of behavior!!

----------


## jayhawkgirl

> https://www.thedailyherald.sx/island...-by-protestors



Thanks for the additional information.

After reading this article, I was wondering who was instigating the situation.  The article said:

"District One representative Steven Patrick insisted Thursdays blockade of French Quarter was not the work of the Orient Beach or Saint Martin Wake-Up protestors but that of the citizens of French Quarter taking matters into their own hands."

Can the gendarmes figure out who these people are and arrest them?  I'm not sure what the point of the blockades is.

----------


## KevinS

There's a lot behind the situation which is not apparent to visitors.  In part, it is legitimate political protest, protesting the situation with the new commercial rental buildings at Orient Beach (rent, not built to code, duration of rights to use, etc.).  Other causes such as beach rights in Grand Case, a business at Le Galion which is being told to shut down, and local property rights have been piled on.  I don't know what's going on in French Quarter.  

Mixed in with the legitimate protest seems to be a bit of thuggery.

----------


## jayhawkgirl

Mixed in with the legitimate protest seems to be a bit of thuggery.[/QUOTE]

Seems like.  I don't have a problem with legitimate protest, although public safety issues need to be considered.

----------


## Karen

I am really sad to read this.  Having frequented hotels on Orient Beach over 11ish times, this is awful to read.  There are some awesome hotels and restaurants there and it is terrible for them to lose business. On our last trip...4 years ago???  We ate at Spago, in Grand Case, and just wandered a little away from the restaurant while waiting for our cab.  A waiter came out and strongly recommended that we wait strictly at the resto steps.  So, again sad, as we spent many great vacations there while island hopping.

----------


## stbartshopper

This is why we stay inside SXM and quickly make our hop to SBH or back to the States. Unfortunately there is a strong undercurrent people tell us they feel on the island that does not bode well for tourism.

----------


## NYCFred

> Mixed in with the legitimate protest seems to be a bit of thuggery.



Seems like.  I don't have a problem with legitimate protest, although public safety issues need to be considered.[/QUOTE]

Yeah, well, your "right" to protest...if the French even recognize such a thing...ends at my front bumper.

----------

